# Avoir un écran noir pour économiseur d'écran



## benko (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un apple tv depuis peu de temps, et je dois avouer que je suis assez ennuyé par l'économiseur d'écran. Je souhaiterai tout simplement qu'au boût de 2 minutes, il affiche un écran tout noir. Je trouve que tout autre affichage attire l'oeil de tout le monde dans le salon et tout le monde ne regarde que ça...
Y-t-il une solution, comme sur n'importe quel OS X ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
En réglant l'économiseur d'énergie sur 2 mn et l'économiseur d'écran sur "jamais", l'écran deviendra noir au bout de 2 mn.
C'est comme ça que je procède.


----------



## benko (10 Mai 2009)

Merci, c'est effectivement le réglage que je fais sur OSX, mais sur l'apple TV je ne sais pas où se trouve l'économiseur d'énergie...


----------



## pim (10 Mai 2009)

Sauf erreur de ma part, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible ! 

En ce qui me concerne, j'éteins simplement l'écran de la télé   Là il est bien noir, et il ne consomme plus rien !


----------



## benko (11 Mai 2009)

pim a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible !
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, j'éteins simplement l'écran de la télé   Là il est bien noir, et il ne consomme plus rien !



Oui, effectivement... mais ce n'est pas très pratique, d'autant que chez moi le son passe par la TV donc lorsque je l'éteins, le son est coupé. C'est dommage que cette fonctionnalité n'existe pas...
Merci quand même pour votre aide.


----------

